# Banks can now contact customers in arrears more frequently



## Sumatra (13 Mar 2013)

Consultation process starts on a change to code of conduct enabling banks to contact customers who are in arrears more frequently than the present max of three times in one calender month.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Mar 2013)

Hi Sumatra

It's up for discussion in the new consultation paper on the Code of Conduct in Mortgage Arrears.  I don't think it's the law yet.

Brendan


----------

